# Has anyone experienced IVF in India?



## netnet (May 18, 2010)

Hello,

I was wondering whether anyone on here has experienced IVF in India?

I have tried to do a search but I can't find a complete thread so-to-speak, just snippets here and there!

If anyone could give me some information that would be great   

Thanks x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Netnet!

Here is the section for Far East and South Asia which covers India - CLICK HERE

Sue


----------

